# Change website name



## myvinyl333 (Feb 10, 2014)

We decided to change our website name Iamnotjerry.com. It was too non descriptive and very dated. Our new name is Live Gig Shots. I no longer resemble Jerry Garcia after cutting my hair, loosing 110lbs which really made the name STUPID.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2014)

Fixed your hyperlink.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2014)

Live Gig Shots! Wow, what a great name for what you guys do.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 10, 2014)

You should change the site title to reflect the changes too.  I'd also suggest more keywords in the title for search results.

Maybe something like: Live Gig Shots Photography | Iowa's Premiere Live Music, Festival, and Event Photography - Musician Studio Portraits - Graphic Design Services


----------



## myvinyl333 (Feb 10, 2014)

Braineack said:


> You should change the site title to reflect the changes too.  I'd also suggest more keywords in the title for search results.
> 
> Maybe something like: Live Gig Shots Photography | Iowa's Premiere Live Music, Festival, and Event Photography - Musician Studio Portraits - Graphic Design Services


Great suggestion which I will pass on to our "Web Master"...she is quite good and will appreciate your input.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Feb 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Live Gig Shots! Wow, what a great name for what you guys do.


 Thought you would approve!


----------

